# TTOC watch?



## Rhod_TT

I know that someone organised a Fossil TT watch but now we've got a TTOC logo surely we can have as many as we want made (rather than the 100 limit using the TT logo). I bought a funky looking Audi watch http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=12283&item=2618635944&rd=1 from this chap ([email protected]) on eBay (might have paid too much but it's kind of cool). Quality is good too (he's got 4 left if anyone is interested).

We got talking and he said this (in Gerlish):

"Does your club have an own club-watch ? IÂ´m making club and other watches. The faces you can see on my homepage: www.bk-design.de , are etched, handpainted, handgrinded and handpolished from me. But you can also have chronos or watches with the TT-logo printed on the 
face. To do this, I need a good pattern from the logo. 
Best Regards, Bernd"

He's a really nice chap (German) and very quick with his resonses to messages.

Might be a possiblity as another merchandising exercise? Should I leave it to the committe to decide if they will follow it up?

Rhod


----------



## ade

I would buy one if it was in this style










Ade


----------



## vagman

> I would buy one if it was in this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ade


I'd buy one as well.


----------



## clived

Where would you expect the logo to go?!


----------



## nutts

Well will someone get off their arse and get some quotes... and some designs... and maybe, just maybe we'll end up with a branded watch this side of christmas..... : : :


----------



## ade

> Where would you expect the logo to go?! Â


To the left of the date, very discreet and tasteful. ;D

Ade


----------



## ade

> Well will someone get off their arse and get some quotes... and some designs... and maybe, just maybe we'll end up with a branded watch this side of christmas..... : : :


Unfortunately my german stops a little short of the require to get a quote.

Ade


----------



## phil

> Unfortunately my german stops a little short of the require to get a quote.
> 
> Ade


Was kostet der Armbanduhr?
They'll understand


----------



## scoTTy

If someone wants me to go down the Fossil route for a TTOC watch then I'm happy to do so.

I just need to know approx numbers to get pricing.


----------



## Silversea

> If someone wants me to go down the Fossil route for a TTOC watch then I'm happy to do so.
> 
> I just need to know approx numbers to get pricing.


Me Please. ;D


----------



## jampott

ican always use another watch


----------



## newcasTTle

interested - which design of fossil was it? some of them are lemons...


----------



## scoTTy

There's only one design it could be. The one that looks like it came out of a TT!! :


----------



## R6B TT

Me please!


----------



## jonah

would prefer a leather stap myself :-/


----------



## DXN

TTOC logo on the watch scoTTy shows would be nice.


----------



## scoTTy

> would prefer a leather stap myself Â :-/


I did actually get the watch with one or two rubber straps coz one or two of the purchasers were "sensitive" ;D

If there's enough interest then I've not problem doing it. We need a minimum order of 25, all identicle i.e. we can't do 15 mens and 10 womens and it count as 25.


----------



## clived

Scotty, are you saying you're going to organise another run of the original watch?!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I'll have a "girly" one please...hope all you boy's are going to buy your wives and girlfriends one ....coz I'm not buying 25 ;D

Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy

> Scotty, are you saying you're going to organise another run of the original watch?! Â


No When I did them I said it was a limited edition and I will keep to that even though we're no longer limited by Audi UK. I thnk this is the only fair way for the people that bought the watches (even though some are profiteering out of it )

The post meant that if a TTOC watch is wanted, then I am prepared to use the existing contacts etc to do this.

At the moment I don't think it's a goer as this thread hasn't has a large response.


----------



## imster

I am interested but it depends on the price.


----------



## scoTTy

....which depends on quantity.

This thread needs to be a rapid growing one before it's even worth making a single phone call. So far it's a non-starter unless someone wants to order 25 for around Â£1k!!


----------



## ag

This seems to have died a death. This is a pity because the original batch was extremely good, regardless of price. They represented incredible value. Thanks again Mr ScoTTy, Sir


----------



## nutts

"When" the TTOC website goes live we will have a group buy page. We can add this to the page, just to gauge interest. If it goes ahead at some point, we can take payment on-line and then arrange payment from the TTOC account. Would this help?


----------



## scoTTy

If you want/can hold the stock for up to 25 units then it's possible.

I like the idea of the group buy page to see how it goes.


----------



## nutts

The way I thought it might work, is to gauge interest in the purchase and if we get 25+ then we'll go ahead and the TTOC can handle the payment etc. All names that register interest will be recorded in the "group_buy_watch.db" and then be used to get back in touch at a later date to get payment.


----------



## nutts

We're setting the watch up on the group buy page of the TTOC website. It'll be available on the page when we go-live, to register your interest in the group buy.
An example looks like this...

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/other/ttoc_watch.jpg


----------



## GPJ

Hello all,
I haven't been able to fully subscribe as a TTOC member yet, still awaiting web site registration features etc... but I would be interested in the watch subject to costs involved. Â [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## wendi

I'd be interested but would prefer a leather or rubber strap - you'd appeal to us girls more if it was a 'unisex' size!


----------



## scoTTy

I can get rubber straps in girly size unisex size but I'll still need the minimum of 25 of this type before this goes anywhere. :-/


----------



## R6B TT

> I can get rubber straps in girly size unisex size but I'll still need the minimum of 25 of this type before this goes anywhere. Â :-/


Any other Rubber items in girly size you keep in stock Scotty ? ;D


----------



## nutts

The watch is on the group buy page. Once you've subscribed you can register your interest on-line.... Once we have the required numbers we can then progress the group buy!

Visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk for more info


----------



## GPJ

Where's the group buy page then ???


----------



## nutts

Click here. Fill out the registration details and when you click submit to become a member of the TTOC, the merchandise and group buy page will open

"shortly" Shash will have completed the mods to allow existing members to go into the merchandise page direct.


----------



## 55JWB

NuTTs.

This is driving me nuts.... I cant view anything other than the reg page and I know from Hutters that I've paid!!

Cumon Sash please!!

Jason


----------



## nutts

Please bear with us  Shash is working on it :-/

If you have already registered, you will have to wait for Shash. If you haven't already registered for the TTOC, then you can use the link above and register and then select your merchandise.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I like the fossil watch but would prefer something different. The german guy seems to have a wide variety of watches and perhaps he can even do us some different styles with the same face, so that people can choose the watch they want and then have a ttoc face put on it.


----------

